# Power Management APM - ACPI problem



## vpnwarrior (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear FreeBSD co-users,

I've successfully configured a AD Samba and a pureftpd server with FreeBSD 7.3 x86
However the servers do not use power management and they are always "on"

Now my project is to implement FreeBSD 7.3 on a Dell XPS M1710, 
I have tried to configure Hibernate/Suspend/Resume based on the FreeBSD on-line manual.
The doc states that if using either apm or acpi it has to be done by command-line, so x is not supported or sort of, this seems to be true because after installing the gnome-power-manager, I can see that in the menu no Hibernate/Suspend/Resume AND actions appears at all,
Also when using the command-line either APM or ACPI, it does not function properly

ACPI in BIOS in this particular laptops seems to work fine as I have used debian and it had full pow. functionality

PLEASE help me out

Thank You


----------



## unknwnlgnd (May 2, 2010)

Unfortunately suspend/resume does not work for dual-core processors/SMP kernels:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1317

Just one of the things I've learned to live without. I also have to configure my wireless adapter after I start Xorg/Gnome otherwise the device will timeout and will kernel panic if I try and kldunload/kldload it again. Don't know whether to blame the intel firmware or the driver author who ported it from OpenBSD


----------

